# Going to australia,



## james199019 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well basically am 20 but will be 21 when i got to australia. From england.

i will be going from may to september. Is this a good time to go?
what will the weather be like etc?

I have got most things sorted that i will need.

I will be staying in brisbane in a backpackers hostel, as i want costs to be minimal for accomadation.

I would like to work, something like a fruit picker or something similar just labourig work basically.
Is it easy to get a job like that?

Also i will pre paying for a months accomadation so that will be sorted for a month then i will pay weekly after the month is up.

Also i will be getting £3000 in an account but will not be using as least as possible, what would be the minimal amount i will be able to live on each day.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> i will be going from may to september. Is this a good time to go?
> what will the weather be like etc?


This is middle of winter in Australia. Not sure what you can expect from Brisbane but it will not be extreme heat over 30 degrees. It is a good time to go if you don't like heat. There may be a lot of rain though, especially in Queensland.



> I would like to work, something like a fruit picker or something similar just labourig work basically.
> Is it easy to get a job like that?


You can look for jobs like that through appropriate website. Typical jobs for people on working holiday visa are available from www.jobmap.com.au and Travellers At Work - Australia's leading job search network for traveller and backpacker.



> what would be the minimal amount i will be able to live on each day.


It depends on your lifestyle. For example - how much you pay for accommodation, how much you travel, if you cook by yourself or eat outside. I always advise to calculate approximately $100 per week for food.


----------



## james199019 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, we have changed our mind due to my friends situation, so we will be going around the start of 2012. January time,
Will this be a better time for work and weather?

Also mainly this holiday is to start a fresh and make some money while travelling around.

Will most of the harvesting jobs be available to back packers/working holidays?

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

May to September would have been a reasonable time to consider heading north from Brisbane as there is quite a bit of Agricultural work through winter in the north where it's still mild weather.
Coming in January, you are going to find most work in the southern regions and you ought to have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch to get an idea of where to head to and where ever that might be you can expect the weather/work to be exhausting for Aussie summers are pretty hot and get yourself plenty of loose fitting cotton tops, sunscreen cream, a broadbrim hat and a fly screen for those flies two most favourites likings are the heat and humans because of the tucker they always have.
Practice getting a sanga inside the fly net to eat it.

But tough it out and if you are on a WHV which you need to be to legally work, think about getting your three months of regional work up for then you can apply for a second WHV and yes, plenty of harvesting work is available for WHV holders and you could even score other work too, just a case of being prepared for it.


----------



## Telegraph Track (Dec 6, 2010)

If you base yourself in Brisbane it will be hard to find fruit picking jobs as they are in the country areas

all the best 

Telegraph Track


----------

